
The Age of Surveillance Capitalism – Review - mitchbob
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/04/09/bigger-brother-surveillance-capitalism/
======
notlukesky
Obama allegedly created the largest surveillance state ever known to mankind -
if Edward Snowden is to be believed - and he endorsed this book. Perhaps as a
tribute to his legacy and achievements in the mass surveillance space.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/barack-obama-surveillance-
ca...](https://www.businessinsider.com/barack-obama-surveillance-capitalism-
book-criticizes-administration-silicon-valley-2019-12)

